# Plancha pelo Goldwell no enciende y no lleva fusible termico



## Leioa (Feb 24, 2020)

Tengo una plancha del pelo marca  Goldwell, modelo VOSS GF, la cual no enciende. No hace nada, ni enciende el led.

En otras planchas que he reparado, llevan un fusible térmico junto a las placas cerámicas, que es el que se suele fastidiar por sobretemperatura. Pero en esta no lo lleva.

Esta plancha tiene un circuito electrónico, el cual he revisado lo que yo pienso que podría estar mal. Los 4 diodos, la resistencia grande de entrada, y lo que parece ser un fusible térmico soldado a la placa. Todos esos componentes están bien.

Alguien conoce esta plancha, y me puede decir que es lo que suele fallar, o como conseguir el esquema de ese circuito??

No consigo descifrar como funciona este circuito por mucho que miro la placa electrónica. No sé donde seguir tomando medidas.



Adjunto unas imágenes de la plancha y de la placa electrónica en:









						IMG-20200224-204415
					

Image IMG-20200224-204415 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20200224-204634
					

Image IMG-20200224-204634 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20200224-204625
					

Image IMG-20200224-204625 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20200224-204543
					

Image IMG-20200224-204543 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20200224-204405
					

Image IMG-20200224-204405 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20200224-204514
					

Image IMG-20200224-204514 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20200224-204715
					

Image IMG-20200224-204715 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20200224-204446
					

Image IMG-20200224-204446 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20200224-204334
					

Image IMG-20200224-204334 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2020)

*Bienvenido , por favor sube las imágenes al Foro que esos links luego se pierden. Gracias : [TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo) *

Suelen tener una fuente capacitiva , cambia ese capacitor azul ! Luego hay un zener que generalmente es de 5 V y suele ponerse en corto.


----------



## Leioa (Feb 25, 2020)

Oído cocina !!!
Así lo haré. Ambas cosas, lo de subir las imágenes, y lo de comprobar esos componentes.

Gracias 👍





Según la placa, entiendo que el Zener es ese, pero ¿porqué tiene 3 patillas? ¿como se comprueba?

He buscado según la nomenclay Y9W o Y8W,, y encuentro webs que lo venden, pero no su datasheet.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2020)

Entre alguna de sus dos patas debe medir cómo díodo común


----------



## Leioa (Feb 26, 2020)

Vale, luego mido ese Zener, que tengo que desoldarlo del circuito, ya que puesto me da medidas raras.
Vamos con el condensador:
Tiene como nomenclatura CMPP 224K  x2
Pero lo pongo en mi comprobador de componentes y me dice que es una combinación de R+C y con valor 207 nF
Eso no puede ser, no?

Luego tiene en paralelo a él, lo que yo creía otro condensador de lenteja mas pequeño, pero mirándolo a fondo, entiendo que se trata según varistor.  Pone SVR 471D07.
Lo raro que el comprobado dice que es un C con valor 80 pF
Tampoco, no?  Tiro mi comprobado de componentes chino ??? 😂😂

Como deberían de comportase estos componentes en este circuito?
Ambos en paralelo, si el varistor está abierto (lo está), no circularía la corriente a través del Condensador?
Aparentemente es ese el problema en una de las placas, estos componentes están cortados y no dejan pasar corriente a una de las placas. Pero, ¿y la otra? ¿y el led de encendido?
Tendrá varias averías.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2020)

224 sería 220nF . . .  207 no estaría mal.

A ver que pasa con el zener.


----------



## Leioa (Mar 1, 2020)

Perdón, estoy haciendo preguntas que se pasan por mi cabeza y que no son entendibles si no se vé in situ.

Parece que el Zener está bien. No lo he desmontado porqué me es difícil siendo tan pequeño, y seguro que al final me lo cargo, pero medido en placa parece estar bien. Si que marca un diodo entre la parte central y una de sus patillas (las dos patillas parecen ser la misma).
He medido el resto de diodos del circuito, dándome correctos.
También he medido los 3 transistores, dándome medidas similares entre ellos, por lo cual descarto que uno esté mal.

Conclusión. Voy a cambiar ese C de la entrada,junto con el otro. Aunque me den (creo) medidas correctas.
Podéis confirmarme si el componente azul pequeño es un Varistor, o un condensador de lenteja???
SVR471D07
Está en paralelo con el C de entrada.

No consigo comprender como funciona ese conjunto, y es parte fundamental para seguir midiendo el circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2020)

B1 y B2 son fusibles ?






Varistor , si no está en corto , está bueno.

Hay 5 Vdc en el zener , estando enchufada la plancha ?


----------

